# hanging from the porch



## kc1005

Ciao.  Come potrei dire "Look!  There are snowflakes (decorations) hanging from the porch"?

Guarda!  Ci sono i fiocchi di neve appessi dall'portico".

Grazie!


----------



## Pat (√2)

kc1005 said:


> Guarda! Ci sono i/dei fiocchi di neve appesi alla/nella veranda".


Appeso* a* qualcosa


----------



## Necsus

Però in questo caso suggerirei "appesi (a qualcosa) nel portico/nella veranda".


----------



## Blackman

_Guarda che fiocchi di neve *pendono* dal portico_ è troppo poetico?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, KC.

Io direi: 
"Guarda! *Hanno appeso* delle stelle di neve *sotto il* *portico*!" (Alternativa passiva: "Guarda! *Sono state appese* delle ecc...")
"Guarda! Delle decorazioni a fiocco di neve *pendono dal porticato*!" 
"Guarda le decorazioni a fiocco di neve *che pendono* *dal porticato*!"
"Guarda! *Ci sono *decorazioni a fiocco di neve *appese al soffitto della veranda*!"
"Guarda che belle decorazioni a forma di cristallo di neve *sono state appese in veranda*!"

(Specificherei sempre che i "fiocchi di neve" o "cristalli di neve" sono decorazioni; con il terzo sinonimo "stella di neve" invece non ne sento il bisogno perché questo termine designa solo le decorazioni, non è di norma usato per i fiocchi di neve reali)


----------



## Pat (√2)

Necsus said:


> Però in questo caso suggerirei "appesi (a qualcosa) nel portico/nella veranda".


Santa Lella, è vero! "Appeso alla veranda" non ha senso. Chissà cosa m'è preso 
Mi correggo:
_Guarda! Ci sono dei fiocchi di neve appesi nella veranda._


----------



## kc1005

Grazie per tutte le vostre risposte!  Ho un'altra domanda un po' diversa... Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Look...you're hanging from the table"?

Praticamente comincia sulla sedia ma eventualmente, in qualche modo, spinge via la sedia con i piedi e dopo resta con la parte superiore del corpo sul tavolo con le gambe appesse e non toccano il pavimento.  ...E non mi piace...

"Guarda!  Sei appessa al tavolo"

Grazie!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Intendi che si siede sul tavolo e rimane con le gambe a penzoloni? (Cioè con le gambe così?)

EDIT: Ah, no! Ho capito! Dopo aver spinto via la sedia rimane con il busto piegato sul tavolo (in posizione prona) e le gambe a penzoloni! E' questo che intendi?
Se è così, puoi dirle: "Guarda...Sei rimasta appesa al tavolo! (E' pericoloso!)"


----------



## Lorena1970

"_(Stai)Attenta! Penzoli dal tavolo_"


----------



## kc1005

Sì, perfetto!  Grazie a voi!  E come si pronuncia "penzoli"?

PEnzoli

PenzOli


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Si pronuncia "p*e*nzoli".


----------



## CPA

Kc, "eventualmente" is a false friend. That is, it doesn't mean "eventually".


----------



## kc1005

Ok, grazie!  

E come dovrei dire a mia figlia "I don't like it when you hang / are hanging on the table"?

"Non mi piace quando sei appesa al tavolo"
"Non mi piace quando penzoli dal tavolo."

Grazie!


----------



## Lorena1970

kc1005 said:


> "Non mi piace quando penzoli dal tavolo."



Anche "Non mi piace quando ti appendi al tavolo"


----------



## CPA

I can well understand your concern and my first reaction would be, "Smettila (di fare così)!!". However:

"Non mi piace quando rimani appesa al tavolo".


----------



## Matrap

Non è che la formula "non mi piace quando..." sia errata secondo me, ma la trovo una traduzione ricalcata sull'inglese e poco naturale. A me suona meglio dire, magari in modo colloquiale:
"Non mi piace _che_ ti appendi/rimani appesa al tavolo". Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## kc1005

Va bene!  Ecco perchè questo sito mi piace tanto! Grazie!


----------



## CPA

Concordo, Mat. E' che si cerca di salvare il passabile per evitare mortificazioni o accuse di trasformazioni.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... però secondo me dicendo "ti appendi al/penzoli dal tavolo" sembrerebbe che usi le braccia, non descrive la posizione indicata da kc. In teoria dovrebbe essere "ti sdrai (a faccia in giù) sul tavolo con le gambe (a) penzoloni". Certo, per dirlo occorre un po' di tempo...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Pensandoci bene, se dovessi vedere mia figlia compiere quell'azione, le direi qualcosa tipo: _"Sai che tenersi [aggrappati*/appesi] al tavolo [in quel modo/come stai facendo] è pericoloso? Puoi cadere e farti male". _

* Ho usato "aggrapparsi" perchè presumo che per poter mantenere quella posizione la bambina si tenga aggrappata ai lati del tavolo con le mani, ma se non è più tanto piccola può riuscire anche a reggersi sugli avanbracci, con il busto parzialmente sollevato, caso in cui direi più semplicemente: _"Non [metterti/stare] così sul tavolo, con  le gambe [che penzolano nel vuoto/penzoloni], perché se cadi  all'indietro, ti puoi far male!"_.

Anch'io, come Necsus, non trovo del tutto calzante l'espressione "penzoli dal tavolo" perché mi evoca l'immagine di una bambina interamente penzolante dal tavolo, a cui sta attaccata con le mani in alto (più o meno così), nonostante una simile posizione non sia nemmeno possibile nella realtà (occorrerebbe un tavolo spropositatamente alto per consentire a una bambina, per quanto piccola, di stare appesa in quel modo senza toccare a terra!).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

 Mi viene in mente "Non mi piace quando stai sul tavolo con le gambe a penzoloni". Potrebbe andare bene?


----------



## kc1005

Connie Eyeland said:


> Pensandoci bene, se dovessi vedere mia figlia compiere quell'azione, le direi qualcosa tipo: _"Sai che tenersi [aggrappati*/appesi] al tavolo [in quel modo/come stai facendo] è pericoloso? Puoi cadere e farti male".
> 
> _
> 
> * Ho usato "aggrapparsi" perchè presumo che per poter mantenere quella posizione la bambina si tenga aggrappata ai lati del tavolo con le mani, ma se non è più tanto piccola può riuscire anche a reggersi sugli avanbracci, con il busto parzialmente sollevato, caso in cui direi più semplicemente: _"Non [metterti/stare] così sul tavolo, con  le gambe [che penzolano nel vuoto/penzoloni], perché se cadi  all'indietro, ti puoi far male!"_.
> 
> Anch'io, come Necsus, non trovo del tutto calzante l'espressione "penzoli dal tavolo" perché mi evoca l'immagine di una bambina interamente penzolante dal tavolo, a cui sta attaccata con le mani in alto (più o meno così), nonostante una simile posizione non sia nemmeno possibile nella realtà (occorrerebbe un tavolo spropositatamente alto per consentire a una bambina, per quanto piccola, di stare appesa in quel modo senza toccare a terra!).




Grazie mille!!!  Questo e' perfetto!  Una domanda...sarebbe "Sai che tenersi appes*a*..." e non "appes*i*" visto che e' soltanto una bambina??


----------



## Mary49

kc1005 said:


> Grazie mille!!! Questo e' perfetto! Una domanda...sarebbe "Sai che tenersi appes*a*..." e non "appes*i*" visto che e' soltanto una bambina??


Ciao kc,
con "tenersi" che è impersonale bisogna usare il plurale maschile. Se vuoi dire "appesa" devi dire "Sai che tener*ti *appesa..."


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Originariamente inviata da *kc1005*                                            Grazie mille!!! Questo e' perfetto! Una domanda...sarebbe "Sai che tenersi appes*a*..." e non "appes*i*" visto che e' soltanto una bambina??


Prego!

Usiamo l'infinito + plurale maschile quando intendiamo esprimere un concetto generale, valido per tutti (cioè chiunque stia appeso in quel modo può farsi male); per questo ho scritto_ "tenersi aggrappat*i* in quel modo è pericoloso". _
E' una costruzione su cui si possono fare vari esempi, tipo: _"Stare ferm*i* a lungo non fa bene alla circolazione";_ _"Essere onest*i* è una grande virtù"_ ;   _"E' difficile r__imanere impassibil*i* davanti a certi eventi__" _

Se vuoi usare il femminile singolare dovresti modificare la particella pronominale e dire _"tener*ti* aggrappat*a* in quel modo è pericoloso"_ (a me non suona naturale come il primo esempio comunque, forse parché parlando di questo tipo di pericolo tenderei a trasmettere al bambino l'idea che la ciò che sta facendo è  universalmente pericolosa, per qualunque bambino).
Anche negli altri esempi che ti ho fatto sopra gli aggettivi possono essere trasformati da plurale maschile ad altro genere e numero dando origine a frasi che esprimono un concetto personalizzato, anziché un concetto generale, tipo:  
_"Stare ferm*a* a lungo non *ti* fa bene"; "Essere onest*o* è la più grande virtù *di Mario*"_ _; "*Mi* è difficile r__imanere impassibil*e* davanti a certi eventi__" _

Un'altra costruzione che ti permette di usare il femminile singolare (in riferimento a tua figlia) è quella con il _"se"_ e il verbo coniugato anziché l'infinito, cioè: _"sai che *se* [*ti tieni *aggrappat*a*]/[*se stai* appes*a*] al tavolo in quel modo corri il pericolo di cadere?"    _(in questo caso cambierei anche la seconda parte della frase, in modo da portarla tutta alla seconda persona).


----------



## kc1005

Grazie mille per tutte le risposte!  Capisco meglio, anche se ho ancora bisogno della pratica con la parola "hanging".  Ho un'altra domanda.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "Your feet are hanging off the stool" mentre sta in piedi sullo sgabello ma il dietro dei piedi non ci sono... Her heels are hanging off

Non lo so se dovrei usare "penzolare" o "pendono" o qualcos'altro.    Grazie!


----------



## Matrap

No kc, in questo caso dovresti dire che i suoi talloni sporgono dallo sgabello, oppure che i suoi talloni non poggiano sullo sgabello.


----------



## kc1005

Oh, ok!  Non ne sono sorpresa...sembra esserci tante parole per "hanging".  Quindi la frase sarebbe "Ti sporgono i talloni dallo sgabello"?

Vorrei essere sicura del pronome.  Grazie!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

kc1005 said:


> Quindi la frase sarebbe "Ti sporgono i talloni dallo sgabello"?


Sì, esatto!


----------



## kc1005

Ciao...mi dispiace per un'altra domanda della parola "hanging", ma...come dovrei dire "Your lega are hanging (down)" mentre è seduta su una sedia.  Non lo so se lo direi davvero ma soltanto ero curiosa di quale delle molte espressioni dovrei usare se lo dicessi.

"Le tue gambe penzolano" (dalla sedia)
"Le tue gambe pendono"

Grazie!


----------



## Mary49

kc1005 said:


> come dovrei dire "Your leg*s *are hanging (down)" mentre è seduta su una sedia. Non lo so se lo direi davvero ma soltanto ero curiosa di quale delle molte espressioni dovrei usare se lo dicessi.
> "Le tue gambe penzolano" (dalla sedia) OK
> "Le tue gambe pendono"
> 
> Grazie!


----------



## kc1005

Grazie per le risposte!  E quando mio marito gioca con mia figlia e la tira su dalle mani e la gambe di mia figlia penzolano mentre dondola, come potrei dirle "You are hanging from Daddy's hands"?

"Sei appesa alle mani di Babbo"


----------



## Lorena1970

kc1005 said:


> "Sei appesa alle mani di Babbo"


----------



## Necsus

Però direi che non serve certo la maiuscola, e che _babbo_, comunque, viene usato quasi esclusivamente in Toscana al posto del più diffuso _papà_.


----------



## kc1005

Ciao!  Un'altra domanda...Come potrei dire "You have a thread hanging from your dress"?

"Hai un filo che pende dal tuo vestito"
"Hai un filo che penzola dal tuo vestito"
"Hai un filo appeso al tuo vestito"

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Meglio "ti pende un filo dal vestito"...


----------



## Mary49

In genere noi donne diciamo "Hai un filo che pende dal vestito" o "C'è un filo che ti pende dal vestito"


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Ho un'altra domanda...mentre mia figlia è seduta sul vaso e indossa una maglia lunga, come potrei dire "I need to hold up the back of your shirt because it is hanging (down) and I don't want it to get wet toilet"?

"Devo tenerti il dietro della maglia perché penzola e non voglio che si bagni nel vaso"
O forse "...perché pende..."? 

Grazie!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.
Io direi "Devo tenerti su la maglia, dietro, perché pende nel water e non voglio che si bagni".


----------



## kc1005

Grazie!  È' sbagliato usare "vaso"?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ehm...Non direi che sia "sbagliato" (il dizionario lo riporta come "popolare"), ma devo dire che non ho mai sentito nessuno usare questa parola nella vita reale, in tempi moderni. Ho sempre sentito dire "tazza (del water)" oppure semplicemente "water". Forse in altre zone d'Italia si usa "vaso".


----------

